# Best water bowls



## Bow (Jan 30, 2012)

I've been trying to find a better bowl for Walter, right now she has a XLG Zoomed ramp bowl but it seems to light and flimsy for my tastes. Are there any bowls out there that are heavy, easy to get in and out of, easy to clean, and have more water space?


----------



## wellington (Jan 30, 2012)

I use a large clay saucer that goes under a clay pot, you know to catch the water when watering a plant. Mine is glazed on the inside, easy to clean. I have a piece of flagstone inside it to help him get in and out. Works great, won't tip when he gets bigger and big enough it will last him for a few years.


----------



## hlester22 (Jan 30, 2012)

I use a glass pie pan. It seems to work well for Tershious right now.


----------



## pdrobber (Jan 30, 2012)

plant pot saucers come in all different sizes. Nice and heavy, shallow enough to get in and out without much of a chance of flipping but good for drinking/soaking.


----------



## Bow (Jan 30, 2012)

Walter seems to like having deeper water so he can submerge his face, would a plant saucer be deep enough? Without being massive.


----------



## Madkins007 (Jan 30, 2012)

To me, a great dish is heavy enough to not tip, made in a way and with materials that we could drink from it, easy to clean and sanitize but still have enough texture for them to be able to get out of easily. It should be buried to the rim, be wide enough for the tort to sit in, deep enough to get his head underwater, and located to be easy to clean but generally away from a side or corner (to minimize tracking).

I like clay/ceramic plant saucers, and heavy plastic 'look-alikes'. I found some great ones for my purposes at Westlakes Ace Hardware. I think it is this one, but I don't think I paid that much- http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003AYV09S/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Honey (Feb 6, 2012)

Mark, you mentioned:
... "located to be easy to clean but generally away from a side or corner (to minimize tracking)."

Mark, you've caught my attention.  I'm curious - can you tell me about tracking? 

I've got my Sucata's water bowl in the corner, he's still a small guy, and his bowl is a rectangle with a ramp so it fits nicely in the corner. I do plan on adding another water dish for him soon, and I'll be switching over to the clay dish style that you linked. I want him to be used to the clay dish now so he'll transition better when the clay dish is all that he has. Would I be better off moving his current water dish away from the corner?


----------



## cfwinged1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Honey said:


> Mark, you mentioned:
> ... "located to be easy to clean but generally away from a side or corner (to minimize tracking)."
> 
> Mark, you've caught my attention.  I'm curious - can you tell me about tracking?
> ...



Yes I'm very interested in that comment also about(tracking) I have mine in corner also.


----------



## 80zthomas (Oct 8, 2012)

cfwinged1 said:


> Yes I'm very interested in that comment also about(tracking) I have mine in corner also.



Same.....


----------



## Tom (Oct 8, 2012)

If you place the bowl anywhere around the perimeter, where they are most likely to be walking, they tend to track more substrate into their waterbowl, therefore requiring you to clean it more often. If you place the bowl more in the middle of the enclosure, sometimes they will walk through it less often.


----------

